# 2 y/o M Sampson County Animal Shelter, Clinton, NC



## darkrain (Jul 10, 2002)

This boy's ears do stand up!
Very urgent.

Sweet and gentle but he hates cats and does not like live stock. 

Anybody?????

Call right away.

Sampson County Animal Control 
168 Agriculture Place 
Clinton, NC 28328 
(910) 592-8493


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Petfinder

*More About Me*

2 year old male pure breed german shepherd. His ears do stand but in this picture they are not. Very thin. He hates cats, will kill them and does not like live stock. Not up to date on any vaccinations that we know of. 









*My Contact Info*


Sampson County Animal Control
Clinton, NC
(910) 592-8493


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

He looks like he could use some grooming and some love and would be a wonderful boy.


----------

